# Randolph County



## blkbow111

Any kills in Randolph this past weekend?


----------



## southernman13

Son shot a doe. What area u in


----------



## Cole Henry

I got one on opening day close to Cuthbert.


----------



## Jessie

Cole Henry said:


> I got one on opening day close to Cuthbert.



Cole,
We have a lease just out side of Cuthbert in Edison. Seen nothing bu does this weekend but have a few small bucks on cameras...no shooters


----------



## rvick

Congrats on the deer. If you fellas from Fla. should need a tracking dog, I'll be glad to come to the Edison/Cuthbert area if I'm not completely wrapped up during the middle of the rut. (Nov.) I'm about two hours southeast of Cuthbert. Call Randy 229-224-1814  Can run my dog leashed or loose, 24/7, tips & fuel appreciated. If I can't come I can fix you up with a tracker who can.


----------



## southernman13

*Dog*



rvick said:


> Congrats on the deer. If you fellas from Fla. should need a tracking dog, I'll be glad to come to the Edison/Cuthbert area if I'm not completely wrapped up during the middle of the rut. (Nov.) I'm about two hours southeast of Cuthbert. Call Randy 229-224-1814  Can run my dog leashed or loose, 24/7, tips & fuel appreciated. If I can't come I can fix you up with a tracker who can.



Thanks!!


----------



## Mako22

High shoulder shot = no need for tracking dog


----------



## Cole Henry

rvick said:


> Congrats on the deer. If you fellas from Fla. should need a tracking dog, I'll be glad to come to the Edison/Cuthbert area if I'm not completely wrapped up during the middle of the rut. (Nov.) I'm about two hours southeast of Cuthbert. Call Randy 229-224-1814  Can run my dog leashed or loose, 24/7, tips & fuel appreciated. If I can't come I can fix you up with a tracker who can.



Thanks!


----------



## JasonF

Heard today that they were chasing in Randolph north of Cuthbert.  Can anyone confirm?  I won't be in a tree until Friday after Thanksgiving and if they are chasing now, they'll likely be done by next Friday....


----------



## southernman13

Seen 7 point chasing yesteday and another looking this am in cuthbert. I don't think its peak yet. Maybe this week though.


----------



## buckmanmike

I shot a 7 ptr friday that was chasing a doe. Seeing more bucks now than does.


----------



## JasonF

Sounds like the 2nd rut must be going on.


----------



## southwestslayer

I might have the opportunity to get 200 ac by shellman wonder how the hunting is deer population when the rut is? Amy input is good thanks


----------



## Old Crusty

Good deer numbers. Average buck quality.


----------



## buckmanmike

A buddy of mine shot this buck near Shellman on Jan. 1st. Buck had been previously shot but was still walking. He is getting the rack mounted. I have not seen it, but he says 12 scoreable points. Feel sorry for hunter that injured buck.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dang nice deer!


----------



## southwestslayer

That's a good buck


----------



## buckmanmike

pulled cards from trail cameras Thursday.  Small bucks still sporting antlers. Checked food plots and several trails and found no sheds.
  Had pic of a doe that looked like she was about to drop a fawn. Strange, never seen that before this early. Hope its not some problem, just mother nature early.


----------



## buckmanmike

Buddy of mine got his mount back. Looks good.


----------



## southwestslayer

Question for ya'll what is the average per acre land cost around the shellmen area? Thanks for any info


----------



## buckmanmike

Buying or leasing?


----------



## Stratos201XL

We are up in the Lumpkin Area and just leased a land locked 249 acres from Rayonier for $10 a acre.  They said they are getting up to $15 a acre in that area, but our piece is land locked.  We have a piece that butts up to their land.


----------



## buckmanmike

I hunt off of fountain bridge  rd. South of lower Shellman rd.


----------



## Cole Henry

I am looking to find a new piece in the Randolph area, if anyone hears of anything or has any openings please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Monty4x4

Any activity in Randolph or nearby?  I hunt in Terrell, just over Randolph line.


----------



## southernman13

Ben seeing some chasin this week in randolph


----------



## JasonF

Next week should be the week up near Cuthbert where we hunt!


----------



## Monty4x4

Good to hear.  I leave the 21st, hope not too late.  But on our place its usually thanksgiving week.  Hope that sticks this year.


----------



## JasonF

21st should be prime for ya!


----------



## Cole Henry

On my place 6 miles north of Cuthbert we usually see the best activity from Thanksgiving through the first week of December. I am heading up this weekend with this cooler weather I hope they are on their feet.


----------



## buckmanmike

In my experience, I have seen the largest bucks in late Dec/early Jan. Hunted Randolph Co since the deer season started. So don't give up if you can't hunt the prime week.
  The prime week is when you get the opportunity to hunt.


----------



## Mako 17

Any chasing / Rut activity going on in the Leary, Morgan area?


----------



## Monty4x4

Mako I just got back. Hunt smack dab between Leary and Dawson. Smaller bucks were on the move. Oldest was prob 3, but could have been 2. Not sure. Big boys weren't around just yet during daylight. Had a couple of sits where does ran in and looked behind, but didn't see any bucks follow when I waited. Scrapes and rubs popping up last week. Should be good for another week on our place.


----------



## julian faedo

Friends are calling me and telling me  around the town of Leary Ga. and the town of Morgan the Bucks are running good, I'll be there Sat.


----------



## Monty4x4

Go get em Julian. Ron thinks rut was early but on our place just north of you I don't think so. Friend hunting now has seen 3 diff bucks this morning. It's getting good and the weekend should be better. Keep us posted. - Alex


----------



## buckmanmike

I'm headed down to Randolph Co tomorrow. I have not been on the stand all year. I will be staying until season end. I hope those late season bucks are on the move. 
Any buck news from the area?


----------



## buckmanmike

Dang, nobody hunting Randolph County since 2015.


----------



## buckmanmike

Made it to our camp. Got unloaded right at dark. Have a feeder visible from camp with solar lights. Sat down to rest with adult beverage and feeder light comes on showing 3 does.
  Looking for a nice buck, but does sure do taste good.
  Later.


----------



## buckmanmike

Only hunted a couple of times. Still lots of clean up around here from Hurricane Michael. I posted this pic in the deer hunting forum under "extra gear". Buck with another Deer rack entangled.
  Sorry, cant get pic to post now.


----------



## buckmanmike

Try again.


----------



## buckmanmike

Another year has passed, and Im headed to Randolph Co on the 26th. Again, I'll stay till season end. Our land has been clear cut, so new hunting opportunities. Last year had to clean from the hurricane, this year clean up from timbering. Never ending, glad I enjoy it, but would not clean someone elses land.
Hope I get an eyeball on a nice buck, but time out there will be plenty to enjoy.
Anybody seeing anything in the area?


----------



## buckmanmike

This thread is dead. I guess coyotes and armadillos ran all the deer out of the county.


----------



## Sychomantis

buckmanmike said:


> This thread is dead. I guess coyotes and armadillos ran all the deer out of the county.




How did the last hunt go for you?


----------



## buckmanmike

Im still at camp. Have not hunted much. Mostly been relaxing and cleaning up the property. Trail cameras showing a few nice bucks still surviving.


----------



## buckmanmike

Not mine but buddy that leases some of ours harvested this buck today.
I am hot after a nice 8 ptr myself. Seen him 2 evenings in a row. Moving a blind to get him into shooting range.


----------



## southernman13

Nice buck


----------



## buckmanmike

Headed to deer camp later today. Im sure I will spend alot of time just to get the dust off the cabin and cookshack. I've had cell and regular cameras running, so will check them. I want to test out my new illuminator for night vision. Many things to do, mower tail wheel replacement, harrow lift arms, spreader motor, railings at steps, wipe out a yj nest, wash our guest camper, mow, put up new ladder stand, paint roof on golf cart, etc, etc. 
  Going to be a relaxing week. I love doing this stuff.


----------



## buckmanmike

Sally has dumped alot of rain on the property today. Stayed inside mostly. Put a new threshold on cookshack door. Hope it helps keeping those cold drafts come late Dec/Jan.
  Acorns must be falling. No deer at camp field corn feeder except at night.
  Working on moving property gate tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## Bear10

Hopefully the wind and rain didn't cause a lot of damage in the woods, it's never fun clearing road or trails after a major storm.


----------



## buckmanmike

I rode all the roads and trails on property today. No blockage from downed trees. Had limbs down but not chainsaw workout. Worked a new gate fence. Im getting too old for post hole diggers. Wore me out, but only 2 more post holes to dig. I got the main gate poles concreted in today, so should be easier for the rest of them.
  Pulled cards, not much movement since the storm. Hopefully cooler weather will get them on thier feet. I dont bow hunt but just love to see them, and shootem come gun season.
   Good luck to you bow hunters.


----------



## buckmanmike

Been at camp a few days. Trying to prep a 4 acre field for some Pennington Fall mix. I sprayed field 2-3 weeks ago and had a good kill rate. Before spraying I mowed to about 6" height.  Then mowed again thursday to about 2". There is alot of dead vegetation. I hit it one time with a harrow to break it up and then with a shank plow. Plow is getting filled up to where its not penetrating. I harrowed again, twice, rotating directions, tried plow
 again and dead  vegetation still raising plow up.
What am I doing wrong? Should not need to go over dirt this many times. Im thinking harrow too light. It has an "L" frame instead boxed.
Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## southernman13

Yes sounds like your harrow is too light. Where u at. We’re in Randolph and have a big harrow. May be too late but if you can burn the clippings it’ll plow like butter


----------



## buckmanmike

I harrowed a couple more times and planted Monday. Hope the rain comes this weekend.  Keeping eye out for a better harrow.
We are off Recreation Camp Rd.


----------



## southernman13

Tenfo we’re a 1/4 from recreation camp Rd glad u worked it out


----------



## buckmanmike

Im waiting for this one and another bigger buck to show up.


----------



## Bear10

It's that time of year in Randolph, they could show up at any moment. Hopefully you will post a pic with him soon, good luck.


----------



## southernman13

That’s a nice 
One fosho


----------



## buckmanmike

Hope it was the wind that knocked gate down. No vehicle tracks.


----------



## buckmanmike

Last day of 2021/2022 season. Ive been skunked all season. Ive had plenty of chances at some mature does but not a buck I consider mature. Still have 2 nice ones on camera that have survived so far.
  Going to move a blind in a few and set up for the p.m. hunt. Wind is going to change to ssw so Im moving accordingly.
  Good luck to all. Its been a great season, enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## buckmanmike

Still have fat does in Randolph Co. No buck pictures. Guess I'll find another county to hunt. Terrible here.


----------

